# Clan u75



## Firky (Jan 5, 2005)

Update

17/01/05


Layabout has been good enough to set up a domain and hosting for the clan, so if you could take all U75 Clan based discussion over to there, that'd be cool 

Cheers

http://www.u75clan.com/index.php

------

Back in the days when you had to pay £15 a month to an ISP, plus call charges I used to be in a clan.

Then flat rate and broadband came along, the price of gaming dropped as did PCs, and the result was 10,000 kids swamping servers and, well ruining it for me I guess. 

I got sick of the immaturity and '1337' speak more than anything, but that does not mean I still don't enjoy a game now and again 

I was wondering if anyone of you lot would be interested in forming a U75 clan, and perhaps, in time our own server... 

HL/HL2/CS/CS:S/UT2004/Tribes/QTF/TFC/Quake.... whatever your fancy,

Or how about simply a [U75] Tag that well all adopt when playing so we can recognise each other? 

*FIRKED*[U75] for example


----------



## layabout (Jan 5, 2005)

Count me in!!!!

For HL / HL2 / CS / CS:Sources.

Oh and Quake III


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 5, 2005)

Could be good fun.

(Unreal Tournament 2004, CS Source, Condition Zero)

edit:

[U75]SmokeNaughty


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2005)

Right, give me a few days to get back down to Hampshire and get my stuff sorted, and if I get at least a dozern people together, we'll start something


----------



## bmd (Jan 5, 2005)

Can I play?


----------



## j6ango1977 (Jan 5, 2005)

How aboout Call of Duty or Joint Ops?


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes yes you can all play


----------



## bmd (Jan 5, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Yes yes you can all play



But can I tee off?


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2005)

This is hurting my head.... which forum, thread?

Eh? DF118s.... ah!!!

No, we're on U75 clan, dale.

Have you got the cue to tee off with, I left mine on the other court?


----------



## Pingu (Jan 6, 2005)

[U75]Iamanoob

i use iamanoob as my handle in most online games as it pisses people off when they get stomped on by someone they think is a noob. plus its dead handy if i play like a girl and get taken up the back passage

server wise i *may* be able to help out there... in about a months time i wil have a spare server (dual xeons, 2gig ram) and a static IP address on a 2 meg line that should be available. 

games wise i currently play vietcong, dawn of war and a couple of other RTS games but have no issue with firing up HL2 or some other games if thats whats wanted.

whos going to do the clan website?


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll do the website.... we gonna get this thing rolling then?


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll be [U75]Xanadu, in case you see me around.  I've got the feeling I've played a game with you, Pingu.  The Iamanoob name seems familar.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 6, 2005)

Count me in everytime
donkeylover[u75]on unreal 
and mrchriswill on CS

 at your service


----------



## narky (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm in! Hell yeah!

HL2/CS:S/UT/DawnOfWar

and Quake2...and FarCry (if it's any good on zee int0rweb...not tried it).


Nice thread dude! I've been after a fun clan for aaaages!  

::EDIT::

I've been going under loads of different names recently, although in CS it's been VeSuViuS for a few days now.  

[U75]VeSuViuS

I like it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2005)

Dudes this is sooo cool!!  Call of Duty, Counter Strike CS, UT2004 are good ones for me but my online time is seriously limited these days (although i've a very good friend with a wifi LAN!). But, erm, apart from all that i'm interested!

KE


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2005)

i have  some level of skill  at UT Classic 

unfortunatly my creaking  800mhz box is  unable to play most of the new stuff

(but UT classic is  still a damn fine game)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 6, 2005)

Definatley up for a bit of Dawn of War!

[U75]G4nd4lfdaGr3y


----------



## j6ango1977 (Jan 6, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i have  some level of skill  at UT Classic
> 
> unfortunatly my creaking  800mhz box is  unable to play most of the new stuff
> 
> (but UT classic is  still a damn fine game)



ah good ole UT classic one of my first online games. My first was actually Mechwarrior 3 and then Kingpin and then UT I then played CS for a hile but got fed up of cheats and mouthy little kids then moved on to Americas Army played that for a long while but got fed up of elitest 'I am the best' arseholes now Ive found a niche with COD and joint ops. However I did play CS source recently and enjoyed it (even though I got owned. LOL). It looks very nice


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2005)

technically   my first online game i played was dukenukem 3D  on an old 486    but  the lag  was  something  aweinspiring  so i never bothered again


----------



## narky (Jan 6, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> technically   my first online game i played was dukenukem 3D  on an old 486    but  the lag  was  something  aweinspiring  so i never bothered again



OMG. I remember playing that on BT's Wireplay service!

It all started with Quake (and QuakeWorld), then Duke Nukem 3D (which saw me do my first PC upgrade - a 486 DX2/66 to a blistering DX4/100 with 16mb RAM!), then Quake2 (which inspired me to buy my first graphics card - a VooDoo2 w/16mb i think)...

Ahh..those were the DAYS!


----------



## souljacker (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm still playing Quake 2! Old PC cant handle much else. I'm up for it if anyone is still playing this?

[U75]Big Dave


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2005)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I'll be [U75]Xanadu, in case you see me around.  I've got the feeling I've played a game with you, Pingu.  The Iamanoob name seems familar.



Yeah, I was thinking that - hhmmm

I think he kicked my arse too

[U75]*FIRKED*


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2005)

narky said:
			
		

> OMG. I remember playing that on BT's Wireplay service!
> 
> It all started with Quake (and QuakeWorld), then Duke Nukem 3D (which saw me do my first PC upgrade - a 486 DX2/66 to a blistering DX4/100 with 16mb RAM!), then Quake2 (which inspired me to buy my first graphics card - a VooDoo2 w/16mb i think)...
> 
> Ahh..those were the DAYS!



Did you ever come across a s00p or a Spiritualized  ?


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 6, 2005)

COD & raven shild here 

UT 04 is hungey ram.

_will this happen was talk of this b4 _ :|


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2005)

quake 2  still looks remarkably good for it's age

still  UT  stole my heart    and to be honest nothing can touch it in terms of playability (i have got 2003 but it plays badly on my machine)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> COD & raven shild here
> 
> UT 04 is hungey ram.
> 
> _will this happen was talk of this b4 _ :|



If you build it, they will come!


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 6, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> still  UT  stole my heart    and to be honest nothing can touch it in terms of playability (i have got 2003 but it plays badly on my machine)


i'm the same - classic UT is still superbly playable, i've got 2003 and it ran like a dog.  i've got a much better spec now but still don't play it - i just don't think they improved the game with that one.

however, for me, FPS has been replaced by MMORPG now.  anyone wanna form a guild?   

next step - RPG PvP, there isn't any in EQII but they may be thinking about it.  Gonna try WoW for PvP when it comes out.

anyone played Anarchy Online before?  they're offering original game download and one year sub for free if you register before jan 15th.  apparently it's a very mature game, having been round for four years now.  hmm, not sure.  thing is you can only hope to play one of these at a time, there aren't enough spare hours in anyone's life for two of them.

sorry for RPG derail, as you were.


----------



## j6ango1977 (Jan 6, 2005)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> i'm the same - classic UT is still superbly playable, i've got 2003 and it ran like a dog.  i've got a much better spec now but still don't play it - i just don't think they improved the game with that one.
> 
> however, for me, FPS has been replaced by MMORPG now.  anyone wanna form a guild?
> 
> ...



oooooh MMORPG. I playe Eve - Online.......... alot........... wheres my life?.....hi god do I get another 1?.............no sorry mate thats all you get..........doh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2005)

Fuck that, I aint playing no life sapping bloody rpg!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd be well up for this. 

Used to play quake world back in the day, then classic ut, then ut 2004 - the Onslaught mode is really, really good, would also be up for hl/hl2/cs/cod.

Even if don't play other clans we could get some good deathmatches going.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2005)

i don't have much practise   as i dislike playing online  but so far i am undefeated  in UT LAN games (not that i have played many people)


----------



## bmd (Jan 6, 2005)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> i'm the same - classic UT is still superbly playable, i've got 2003 and it ran like a dog.  i've got a much better spec now but still don't play it - i just don't think they improved the game with that one.
> 
> however, for me, FPS has been replaced by MMORPG now.  anyone wanna form a guild?
> 
> ...




Well I'm downloading AO as we speak, if I change my username on here to Jabba the Hutt then you'll know what's happened. And I'll blame you Miss Minnie


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2005)

Has everyone with Steam seen this:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=98468

Get your names on there for some Counter Strike, Condition Zero, Half Life action.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 6, 2005)

I shall make some official U75 Dawn of War 40k Banners and flags tonight.


----------



## narky (Jan 6, 2005)

Who here's got an IRC client?  We could get onto QuakeNet and open a channel?

copenhagen.dk.quakenet.eu.org:6668
channel #[U75]


----------



## Sunray (Jan 6, 2005)

i'll play anyone at Quake III Rocket Arena 1v1.  I'm 'avin none of this power up mlarky.  

Gonna give CS a go when I get my new rig, prob won't be till next month tho.


----------



## narky (Jan 6, 2005)

QIII was the dogs. I still play before going out on the town.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jan 6, 2005)

Clanstyle CS is still full of twats. ETF is due to be released soon and should be fun though.

If you get a TFC clan together PM me and I'll arrange some friendlies with the clan I'm in, I wouldn't bother with TFC leagues though, the community is shite and it's dying off.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2005)

as PA put it

normal person + anonymity of the internet = total shitcock

which is why i stick to LAN parties

plus it helps to be able to swear directly at the person who has just blown you head apart


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah I'd like to see an Urban LAN but remember how hard it is to organise...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2005)

Wayhey, its stickied!


----------



## bmd (Jan 6, 2005)

Seems to me that we need to agree a game to play before the clan gets sorted.

CS is good but it's limited to the number of people that can play at once plus it's shit if you're playing some l33t types who blow you away before you even get a round off (speaking from experience here), maybe a deathmatch type game could be the way to go initially? 

Maybe CS deathmatch?

Or maybe a game like the original Unreal Tournament?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't have the orginal UT. You can pick up Wolvenstien for around a tenner now and it should run on older machines. What's peoples thoughts on that game?


----------



## narky (Jan 6, 2005)

HL2 deathmatch is quite fun, and there's the option to play Team Deathmatch too. Otherwise UT is definitely very team-orientated.

With regard to CS:S though, practice makes l33t.

I mean perfect.


----------



## bmd (Jan 6, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I don't have the orginal UT. You can pick up Wolvenstien for around a tenner now and it should run on older machines. What's peoples thoughts on that game?



You can pick up the original UT for that too. Wolfenstein multiplayer has a version that's free doesn't it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2005)

If everyone posted thier favourite 3 we could do a democratic voting type thing. Anyway, 

01. Counter Strike: Condition Zero (more maps than Source)
02. Counter Strike: Source (looks so good)
03. Unreal Tournament 2004 (just love Face Classic ctf)


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jan 6, 2005)

1) Halo (if anyone bumps into Hello Boys, that's me, trust me, that name really winds up the rednecks)

2) UT

3) CS Source


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2005)

1.) UT classic

2.) any other game that will run on a not that great machine (and perferably one i have)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> You can pick up the original UT for that too. Wolfenstein multiplayer has a version that's free doesn't it?


 With W you get Enemy Territory which is the multiplayer game.


----------



## narky (Jan 6, 2005)

1: CounterStrike:Source
2: HalfLife2 DM
3: UT/Halo/Any Quake


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 6, 2005)

puts hand up again me me me

COD


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 7, 2005)

Mee mee mee also!

1. COD
2. CS:Source
3. Half Life 2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Mee mee mee also!
> 
> 1. COD
> 2. CS:Source
> 3. Half Life 2


 Agreed.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 7, 2005)

played my first game of vietcong last night with my [U75] clan id


i am sorry to say i payed like a baby girl and got shot up left right and centre - I did manage to get 3 flags though but my kill ratio sucked


will try harder next time


----------



## narky (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone fancy some CS:S now?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 7, 2005)

narky said:
			
		

> anyone fancy some CS:S now?



Unfortunately stuckat work.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 7, 2005)

You can get UT usually in the 3 games for £10 section.

Mmmm, do you need broadband for what you're on about?

I would like to play as soon as I have upgraded, so I will try and remember to check back soonish.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I'm up for some CS:S. I'll be [U75]urge. I currently play on the digital knightmare server.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 7, 2005)

Dawn of war I tell ya.

Plz note Official U75 tank. It ...ahem... 'Owns'

PM me if you wan tme to email you banners etc,


----------



## John Headstrong (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone play Battlefield Vietnam ?

if so I will be [U75]Headstrong

it is always nice to have someone watch your back !


----------



## swampy (Jan 7, 2005)

Count me in .... Taniwha <u75>

1) CS condition zero
2) BF1942
3) MOHAA


----------



## narky (Jan 7, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Well I'm up for some CS:S. I'll be [U75]urge. I currently play on the digital knightmare server.



IP?


----------



## narky (Jan 7, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Dawn of war I tell ya.
> 
> Plz note Official U75 tank. It ...ahem... 'Owns'
> 
> PM me if you wan tme to email you banners etc,




lol @ Sarcastic Smiley banners


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2005)

i need someone to show me what to do at CS lol i am so bad

d a l e c o l l i s A T m s n DOT c om

is my msn id.... *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## narky (Jan 7, 2005)

Amusingly, i've just been banned from some clan server. No warning, no nothing. Presumably 'cos i was winning.

What a bunch of twats.

It's not like my score was cheater-esque either! 39 kills, 11 deaths!  If i was cheating, i'd not have died, surely? 

Grrr.

::EDIT::

added you, Firky


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2005)

k

im playing under '...mew' until i can show face


----------



## Pingu (Jan 8, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Dawn of war I tell ya.
> 
> Plz note Official U75 tank. It ...ahem... 'Owns'
> 
> PM me if you wan tme to email you banners etc,




i am currently working on an eldar one

however

orks are more urbanite i would have thought.. sadly i hate playing as orks


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jan 8, 2005)

narky, or anyone, digital knightmares server is at:

213.208.119.248:27025

This server is due to go down anytime, but they're getting a new one.

Their website planetdk.com


----------



## Dimension Line (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd like to join, but the only games I have are HL and CS, though I spend most of my time playing HL.

Does anyone still play HL?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone up for a game of Condition Zero right now?

The server is 213.230.204.82:27015


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2005)

K, since we're going to have a website we may as well have a domain name, as they're only a few quid PA.

So what is it to be .com .co.uk and what will the domain name be? I'll try and get the website done by the end of the month..


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2005)

I like this server

80.253.122.187:27045


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2005)

How hte hell do I add a server to the in game browser, it just does not show up and thefilters are clear!!!


----------



## narky (Jan 9, 2005)

.co.uk  

I can't play today though: had a bit of a Class A bender last night.


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2005)

Argh, am hungover to hell, new year's drink last night with my mates from down south. 

I think I can manage to do a few mixes in traktor and then play a bit later on


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## narky (Jan 9, 2005)

that's me, that is!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> K, since we're going to have a website we may as well have a domain name, as they're only a few quid PA.
> 
> So what is it to be .com .co.uk and what will the domain name be? I'll try and get the website done by the end of the month..


 Good point. Names needed, i'll have a think.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 10, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> K, since we're going to have a website we may as well have a domain name, as they're only a few quid PA.
> 
> So what is it to be .com .co.uk and what will the domain name be? I'll try and get the website done by the end of the month..



www.U75CLAN.com , although the editor may have somthing to say about using U75 in the title.

Ill do a Dawn of War page for it... as its the only onli9ne game im any good at. Some L33t kid on DoW chat said 'U75 CLAN RUSH TOO MUCH IVE HEARD OF YOU' but as far as I know Im the only person playing it and that was my 2nd game. Anyway I rushed him


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2005)

Im still on the run-around-like-a-tit stage of CS:S


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 10, 2005)

Run around, run around, run around, run around, run around, SEE AN ENEMY! Oh, I'm dead."


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2005)

if i can stop having a spliff with every new map... :\


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Run around, run around, run around, run around, run around, SEE AN ENEMY! Oh, I'm dead."


 I was up the other night playing CoD and that prety much describes my game...spawn, run around corner, dead, spawn run around a different corner, dead, repeat. Was fun thought, especially the 20 vs 20 team death match (it was fucking mental!)!


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2005)

was playing on a 32 slot server lastnight


----------



## chriswill (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry but i have changed my username once again

It is now donkeylover[U75]

This is for both CS and U2004.
Hope to see you all soon

hee haw


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 10, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> i am currently working on an eldar one
> 
> however
> 
> orks are more urbanite i would have thought.. sadly i hate playing as orks



Orks only work on an early rush. Ive recently got good(ish) at Eldar.


----------



## narky (Jan 10, 2005)

I think one of the things we need to do is get the webby up and get a list of servers which we frequent on there: then we stand a better chance of finding one another (especially in CSS).

And MSN's a good way of organising stuff.

anarkyxtra [at] hotmail [dot] com

[squizare]brackets[mah]nizzle!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> was playing on a 32 slot server lastnight


 Cool! Playing CoD again has given me a massive new incentive to sort my net connection at home (being that i've had none for a couple of months and before that it was crappy dial up). Think i'm gonna get me a nice 1meg connection real soon!

KE


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2005)

I can be usually be found here playing as '[U75]*FIRKED*' or '...mew'

80.253.122.187:27045 (dumber7.dumbclan.co.uk:27045)


----------



## Pingu (Jan 10, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Orks only work on an early rush. Ive recently got good(ish) at Eldar.




brightlances...

dont underestimate them


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm up for CoD, CS source, HL2DM and UT2004

I play CoD a lot on some server calling itself "tactical realism" as "dead man walking" good server cos its got some good weapon mods on it, such as no crosshairs so you HAVE to aim down the sight, and tripwires if you have enough grenades.

unfortunately I only have a 56K connection but my exchange was upgraded this week, so soon....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 11, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> brightlances...
> 
> dont underestimate them



With enough reapers and warp spiders...

When will you be online Pingu... want to playsome 1on1 or gang up as a clan on some noobs???


----------



## tomas (Jan 12, 2005)

sorry to just jump in to the thread like this and haven't read it all. i'd be happy to join a clan for hl2 or cs if kamikase style run into enemies graneds and end up in small microscopic pieces plasterd on the wall is acceptable behaivour, since that seems to be what i'm best at when gaming online  

my name on the servers is [u75]stagger_lee. still geting through the singelplayer hl2 though so it will be a litle while beforew i join in on the fragmentation gaming experiance, if you'll have me


----------



## Garp (Jan 13, 2005)

I play CoD and CoD:UO alot. A really fun mod is the Heat of Battle one. Go on the Scots Guard server, usually plenty of people on it. Happy to play along if anyone is up for a game. In game name is Major Tom.


----------



## layabout (Jan 14, 2005)

Editor and all. 

I've bought u75clan.com and I don't mind to knock up a quick phpnuke site and host it.

If Editor ever wants the site off me, he can have it. 

Cheers.


----------



## tomas (Jan 14, 2005)

cool


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

website...cool.

now how about some clan games?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> www.U75CLAN.com , although the editor may have somthing to say about using U75 in the title.


That link just crashed my browser (via java).  Firefox 1.0.  :grr:


----------



## tomas (Jan 14, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> website...cool.
> 
> now how about some clan games?


hl2 team dm or cs:s. when? where?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2005)

My preferences:

Call Of Duty
Unreal Tournement 2004
Counterstrike (Source)
Return To Castle Wolfenstein (Enemy Territory expansion)


----------



## layabout (Jan 14, 2005)

OK................Please remember it's just a start......

Possible Clan logo?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> hl2 team dm or cs:s. when? where?



Well I'm up for a game tonight. I'd rather play CS:S than HL2 team though. I suppose we could find an empty public server somewhere?

Have you got Condition Zero? I would rather play that as there is more variety of maps, my mate hasit, and I know a good friendly clan server that I'm always on.


----------



## tomas (Jan 14, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Well I'm up for a game tonight. I'd rather play CS:S than HL2 team though. I suppose we could find an empty public server somewhere?
> 
> Have you got Condition Zero? I would rather play that as there is more variety of maps, my mate hasit, and I know a good friendly clan server that I'm always on.


nope, don't have hl1. or well i've got it but only on cd not on puter. uninstalled it after not being able to get the updates and then i got hl2 and i'm in love with the source engine  . cs:s would be cool though. ages ago since i played cs.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> nope, don't have hl1. or well i've got it but only on cd not on puter. uninstalled it after not being able to get the updates and then i got hl2 and i'm in love with the source engine  . cs:s would be cool though. ages ago since i played cs.



OK, let's have a game of CS:Source then.

I'm on the Friends thing as SmokeNaughty


----------



## elf-literate (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm already in a clan called MINT for CS:S

we have our own server and can play a 5v5 fun match or somthing against you guys if you do set up.

My x-fire username is forlornhope2005 if you wanna add me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> OK................Please remember it's just a start......
> 
> Possible Clan logo?


 I actually quite like it! We could play around with the colours to produce variants but I like the typeface.


----------



## tomas (Jan 14, 2005)

elf-literate said:
			
		

> I'm already in a clan called MINT for CS:S
> 
> we have our own server and can play a 5v5 fun match or somthing against you guys if you do set up.
> 
> My x-fire username is forlornhope2005 if you wanna add me


sure. wont be able to do so untill around 9ish though. my steam name is malmsten. 

any more up for it then ?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> sure. wont be able to do so untill around 9ish though. my steam name is malmsten.
> 
> any more up for it then ?



Aye.

Steam name is SmokeNaughty....but I might change it to SmokeNaughty[U75]...wear the tag like


----------



## tomas (Jan 14, 2005)

cant change the steam name unfortunaly. wanted to change mine to something sencible like [75]stagger_lee but that's not possible. may be impelemted later they say


----------



## elf-literate (Jan 14, 2005)

oh- forgot to add my steam i.d is Doragon


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

So what time are we gonna have a game?


----------



## layabout (Jan 14, 2005)

21:00 Then......someone else has already suggested that time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> 21:00 Then......someone else has already suggested that time.



Great (might be pissed by then though )

...just tried signing into the Friends network and failed, it really is shit.


----------



## layabout (Jan 14, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Great (might be pissed by then though )
> 
> ...just tried signing into the Friends network and failed, it really is shit.



Once the mini-site is going it will be a lot easier to get organised.

Might as well check to see if that domain name has come thru.....


----------



## layabout (Jan 14, 2005)

OK...it's resolving for me so I'd better get on with creating the site....


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 14, 2005)

So is there a CS:S server that people use at the moment??


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> So is there a CS:S server that people use at the moment??



Good question....where are we going to play?


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 14, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Good question....where are we going to play?



Dunno... I get a bit overwhelmed by the 6500+ servers available... 

How's about one of the Jolt uk public servers?  Me no expert...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Dunno... I get a bit overwhelmed by the 6500+ servers available...
> 
> How's about one of the Jolt uk public servers?  Me no expert...



pick an empty one and I'll see you there. let me know the name or IP


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 14, 2005)

Well... as an experiment... I've tried setting up a server - u75clan*1stattempt - password: urban...

Though it'll probably be just you and me!!

I've got a 2mb connection... no idea how good it'll be...

Worth a try to see if it works???


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Well... as an experiment... I've tried setting up a server - u75clan*1stattempt - password: urban...
> 
> Though it'll probably be just you and me!!
> 
> ...



cool. a mate of mine is online too and might join (Tronaldo)


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 14, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> cool. a mate of mine is online too and might join (Tronaldo)



Hokay... will check back in a mo if you don't appear...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Hokay... will check back in a mo if you don't appear...



neither of us can find it....i'll look for a random one....


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 14, 2005)

Fair enough... Really don't know what I'm doing anyway.  Let me know which one...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Fair enough... Really don't know what I'm doing anyway.  Let me know which one...



Ok, just looking for a quick empty server....2 minutes

edit.

My mate Tronaldo is just looking for a server now. I'll post the IP address.

To connect to a server by IP just click on the Favourites tab, then right click to add by IP (sorry if you know this already)

this is the IP:

195.20.108.23:27035


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 14, 2005)

Good bit of fun that... especially without the uber-experts playing... I actually got to plant a bleedin bomb for once...

Cheers, first of many me hopes...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Good bit of fun that... especially without the uber-experts playing... I actually got to plant a bleedin bomb for once...
> 
> Cheers, first of many me hopes...



Cheers for the game. Was a bit too pissed really...drinking Leffe since 7.

Nice one


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 15, 2005)

Ha HA! So that explains it...

DAMN the Leffe!  I think we should run a server called "pissedbelgian[upissed2?]

I'd pay for it. I'd even buy the domain and run it in competition to U75clan (the gaybos).

Erm...


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 15, 2005)

Christ I need to get a life.

I had one once, oh yes.  People used to hang on my every word.

Honest.


----------



## tomas (Jan 15, 2005)

i came home at 9.20 but didn't find any of you online  had fun palying dm anyway so. pitty though, and i didn't think about checking here


----------



## layabout (Jan 16, 2005)

Firky, can you PM me, MSN me, Yahoo me, ICQ me, email me (In profile) or send   a carrier pigeon.

Ta.


----------



## blackadder (Jan 16, 2005)

I can't beleive there has only been one mention for Joint Ops Typhoon Rising   and Black Hawk Down for that matter, the later been much more accessible for peeps, they can download it from torrents sites etc.


Black Hawk Down screen shot


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fire in the hole!*

If anyone fancies a game of 'Counter Strike: Condition Zero' now, go to...

83.142.53.171:27025

mwgdrwg aka [U75]SmokeNaughty


----------



## layabout (Jan 16, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> If anyone fancies a game of 'Counter Strike: Condition Zero' now, go to...
> 
> 83.142.53.171:27025
> 
> mwgdrwg aka [U75]SmokeNaughty




Server full!


----------



## blackadder (Jan 16, 2005)

j6ango1977 said:
			
		

> How aboout Call of Duty or Joint Ops?




What is your name on Joint Ops?? I'll filter for you.


----------



## layabout (Jan 16, 2005)

If anyone wants a game..........

Meet me here......it's public and it's empty.

81.155.46.11:27016

Couterstrike / Condition Zero.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> If anyone wants a game..........
> 
> Meet me here......it's public and it's empty.
> 
> ...



Still up for it?

I'll go there now....


----------



## layabout (Jan 16, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Still up for it?
> 
> I'll go there now....



See you there!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> See you there!



server is gone

try 195.20.108.24:27015


----------



## layabout (Jan 16, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> server is gone
> 
> try 195.20.108.24:27015



Couldn't find that one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> Couldn't find that one.



change your filters?

definetley was there cos another mate found it no probs.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.u75clan.com is down for me . I'd be up for some CoD. I'm often on the hopeless heroes server or the mayhem one under the name rubbershoes.


----------



## Firky (Jan 17, 2005)

Rather than posting here could people use http://www.u75clan.com mmkay?

Thank you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Rather than posting here could people use http://www.u75clan.com mmkay?
> 
> Thank you


 Already signed up and posting there!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 23, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> http://www.u75clan.com is down for me . I'd be up for some CoD. I'm often on the hopeless heroes server or the mayhem one under the name rubbershoes.




sunday eve. I'll come to hopeless heroes. see if other about.


----------



## j6ango1977 (Jan 23, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> What is your name on Joint Ops?? I'll filter for you.



seany1977 or could be -BY-seany1977


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 1, 2005)

I just got CoD and United Offensive (Game of the Year ed.) for about £13   

I shall be firing it up sometime later this week and searching you peeps out.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2005)

see you on there mate.

i only have COd and haven't bought UO yet. don't know if i;ll bother. my favourite maps for multiplayer are carentan, ship (though no on else likes it), pavlov, tigertown and railyard. I venture onto  some others but never do rocket, neuville or bocage. they're too big and open and dominated by snipers

I want to see the whites of their eyes before they kill me


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2005)

lol I see you.

should try and make a sunday afternoon sometime


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 2, 2005)

I am a Hurtgen master!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2005)

hurtgen.

is that a sniper map?


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 3, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> see you on there mate.
> 
> i only have COd and haven't bought UO yet. don't know if i;ll bother. my favourite maps for multiplayer are carentan, ship (though no on else likes it), pavlov, tigertown and railyard. I venture onto  some others but never do rocket, neuville or bocage. they're too big and open and dominated by snipers
> 
> I want to see the whites of their eyes before they kill me


 I tried it for about 45 minutes yesterday. Didn't have a clue what was going on. Even when I kept getting myself killed early on each round, just so I could spectate (and if you believe that...) to find out what the score was, it was still pretty confusing. Methinks I need to perhaps read the manual before inflicting my skills on the CoD world.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2005)

were you on single player or multiplayer? single player starts with the training camp which shows weapon use and stuff.You still won't know you're way around and the lines of fire and so on. 

If you go staight onto multiplayer without knowing what to do, well you're going to die quickly and often. In multiplayer there are different games you can play. i generally do team deathmatch (tdm) cos you are reinacarnated straight away when you die. It's the same in deathmatch (dm)but that tends to be a bit more hectic. search and destroy (s&d) , headqurters (hq) are a more tactical and you have to wait before to the end of the game before you are reincarnated

it's a great game when you get the hang of what's going on. In multiplayer i'd start with a machine gun if i were you. Thomson if you're US, PPSh if you're ruski and MP40 or 44 for geman. the british machine guns aren't that good. so get it and blast away

Basic tactic guide here 

these days i'm often on clan.home.nl-public mayhem server. generally as US


GRENADE!!


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 3, 2005)

I've actually played the single player thing the whole way through when it first came out, but because it was an 'evaluation' copy (ahem..) never played it on multiplayer. Last night, I think I was playing an SD map and didn't quite know where the targets where, how to plant the bombs, diffuse them etc., hence my confusion.

I shall have a little offline practice and hopefully see you there!

(PS Did you ever play Battlefield 1942? Very similar as far as I can see...)


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2005)

sd is a bit confusing. stick to tdm for non-stop killing mayhem. we loves it..

never played battlefield 1942. i was on the old  red alert 2  till i got COD


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2005)

i'll probably be playing tdm on clan.home.public.mayhem tonight after 10pm if anyone's about (assuming that my computer doesn't decide that i'm not allowed to connect to the net at all as it did yesterday)


----------



## tomas (Feb 5, 2005)

we'll have a game of cs:source tomorrow around 5ish (sunday). pop over to the clan forum  for more info  (and if you haven't yet, perhaps join the clan  )


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok, I just joined this clan thing. Now what? 

What games am I going to need(don't want to reread whole thread) and do I buy them or download them?

Ta!


----------



## tomas (Feb 5, 2005)

there is a thread there about the games played, with a poll. vote if you have favorites. i'd sugest buying the games, since you'll be playing them online. my recomendation is getting half-life 2 bundled with counter strike source, chepest from amazon at £25 (i think it was) but read the system req before hand. if that's to expencive for you get half-life 1, can be bought realy low price now and then download counter strike 1.6 from counter-strike.net. it's free. cs is always free but runs on the hl engine. there are other games as well but i find the source engine the best, and hl after that. you could always start a new thread at the clan page and ask there as well


----------



## Cloud (Mar 1, 2005)

I am god.. no serious I was world rank 27 in quake 3 for a week and rank 9 and 10 in original UT instagib. Clanbase ladder leading clan etc. That makes me god ok? (Delusions of grandeur inducing videogames hehe)

I'd love to play CS source with some people from here, show you what an old nutcase can do 

Ingram mac 10: When you've absolutely positively got to kill every motherfucker in the room (Or just plain skint)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2005)

-------------->http://www.u75clan.com/index.php


----------



## Cloud (Mar 2, 2005)

Fancy a meet up tonight?

I usually play on university of teeside server 1 CS source 40 player.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone want to have a game on the jolt server tonight??


----------



## ziconess (Mar 4, 2005)

This might seem a silly question but i've been playing fps for quite a while now, still love a game of ut99 but i've never ever, even once, played counterstrike.    

Is it any good then?


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes it's very good.


----------



## tomas (Mar 4, 2005)

ziconess said:
			
		

> This might seem a silly question but i've been playing fps for quite a while now, still love a game of ut99 but i've never ever, even once, played counterstrike.
> 
> Is it any good then?


it's by many regarded as the best online game ever and yes it is very good. and counter-strike source is even better


----------



## ziconess (Mar 5, 2005)

Best I check it out then, cheers


----------



## povmcdov (Mar 5, 2005)

anyone know what happened to the COD:UO Jolt servers? They were threatening to upgrade to  the new version, then dissapeared, then came back for a couple of weeks with some mirrors for dedicated TDM, CTF etc., now theyve gone again. weird.

annoying too cos they are the only ones to have a dedicated 56K server.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 5, 2005)

what version of cod you playing povmcdov ? 1.4 

most server have gone to 1.5 or 1.5.1


----------



## swampy (Mar 6, 2005)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Fancy a meet up tonight?
> 
> I usually play on university of teeside server 1 CS source 40 player.



I play on the Teeside servers most days, usually server 2 as server 1 only plays Office. Not that I don't like Office, is my favourite map but change is good 

What's your handle? Me Taniwha<U75>


----------



## povmcdov (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah, still playing 1.4. 150mb seemed like a big download on 56K for not much advantage. now the jolt servers have upgraded I usually play on a russian server called ultranet as the lag is managable cos everyone else on there has a cack connection too. I am U75deadmanwalking


----------



## layabout (Mar 7, 2005)

21:30 tonight!

See you all there!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 7, 2005)

> povmcdov


 could you not dl at work copy to cd and run at home ?

Your going to run out of time soon all have 1.5 :|

edit 150mb ? 

36 MB here 1.5 patch


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 7, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> 21:30 tonight!
> 
> See you all there!




why what you playing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2005)

Counter Strike Source


----------



## layabout (Mar 11, 2005)

www.u75clan.com has now been updated to show the status of the counterstrike server.


----------



## Wintermute (Mar 16, 2005)

Is there any way I can get up and running and shooting at people without:

a) Leaving the safety and comfort of my pc

b) Downloading Steam, going through the registration process and then swearing softly because I don't actually have a credit card, just debit ones?

cstrike-planet.com has a 118MB download available called "CS 1.5 Full Retail" (cs1005.exe) that I'm downloading as I type just for the hell of it. Am I right in thinking that this is just the CS "skin" though, and that I'll still need the HL2 engine from somewhere?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 16, 2005)

You could order Half Life 2 from CD wow using a debit card. HL2 includes  counter strike source.

I ordered HL2 from them and it arrived in about 3 days, so you could be up and running, ready to shoot me in the face with a  shotgun by the weekend.


----------



## layabout (Mar 18, 2005)

Wintermute said:
			
		

> Is there any way I can get up and running and shooting at people without:
> 
> a) Leaving the safety and comfort of my pc
> 
> ...



No. Counterstrike 1.5 won't work. It has the Half-Life 1 engine to power it.

Counterstrike Source uses the Half-Life 2 "Source" engine and as such they are completly different.

Counterstrike Source is superior in that it has the Half-Life 2 physics engine, which can make the game much more interesting. As objects get shot, they can fly around all over the place. I even seen one gun fly out of a dead persons hands as the bullets hit the gun.


----------



## j6ango1977 (May 18, 2005)

I like playing CSS but haven't played it for a while. WHen I do play I just encounter 'Ub3r l33t' arseholes who use hacks. So it ends up me getting owned for 2 hours and I end up with about 5 frags


----------



## layabout (May 18, 2005)

j6ango1977 said:
			
		

> I like playing CSS but haven't played it for a while. WHen I do play I just encounter 'Ub3r l33t' arseholes who use hacks. So it ends up me getting owned for 2 hours and I end up with about 5 frags



That doesn't happen as between us, we work out whether someone is using a hack and we just boot em.

Besides, Valve's anti-cheat system for Source will be released soon.


----------



## j6ango1977 (May 18, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> That doesn't happen as between us, we work out whether someone is using a hack and we just boot em.
> 
> Besides, Valve's anti-cheat system for Source will be released soon.



mmmmmmm no hacks eehhh    interesting


----------



## rubbershoes (May 18, 2005)

j6ango1977 said:
			
		

> I like playing CSS but haven't played it for a while. WHen I do play I just encounter 'Ub3r l33t' arseholes who use hacks. So it ends up me getting owned for 2 hours and I end up with about 5 frags



I was getting creamed last night on our server so come on in j6ango. i don't want to be at the bottom of the rankings any more


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2005)

j6ango1977 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm no hacks eehhh    interesting


 Nope and we're a good bunch to play with/against whether your a newish player or a veteran. We're getting a good showing in terms of the numbers on the clan server these both members and other peeps.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (May 18, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> . . .  we work out whether someone is using a hack and we just boot em  . . .



 
Bootable offenses are also use of the words "noob" or "gay"


----------



## rubbershoes (May 18, 2005)

pwned


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 3, 2005)

glad i've found the u75 server. most of the people that inhabit css are absolute idiots. e.g "omg u awp noob gay, your such a gay autosniper noob gay" etc.....  

Just making my first donation now.


----------



## layabout (Jun 6, 2005)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> glad i've found the u75 server. most of the people that inhabit css are absolute idiots. e.g "omg u awp noob gay, your such a gay autosniper noob gay" etc.....
> 
> Just making my first donation now.



My attitude towards AWPS is that if they are available to buy, they are available to buy. I don't want to disable AWPS on our server, because when it comes to compititions, they'll be availble to buy and then what are we to do when someone on the opposing team starts taking us out with an AWP, if we have never even practised against people who have AWPS?

The best answer to a "noob" running around with an AWP is to shoot the bugger!


----------



## sorearm (Jun 7, 2005)

lol, yeah you do need the practice after all - when playing on other servers or against other teams they'll 'ave them

Its just part of the experience of practice

and dying and respawining and getting sniped and respawing and getting sniped etc etc

Its not so bad in a large team, but can be a tad annoying if there's only a handful of us and a couple of really experienced players jump on and snipe the hell out of you!

But then again, some maps are really sniper friendly - port for example, I think it just ups your tactics, after all there are only certain snipe points that are strongholds and hopefully you can grenade them then blast the pesky snipers close range

PS will have to wait for next pay day before I can make another donation, really skint this month


----------



## Loki (Jun 7, 2005)

A Dashing Blade said:
			
		

> Bootable offenses are also use of the words "noob" or "gay"


Well I'm a total noob, but I thought you were all being too polite to tell me that


----------



## sorearm (Jun 7, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Well I'm a total noob, but I thought you were all being too polite to tell me that



I know its sad isn't it - 'noob' and 'gay' , probably those spotty 14 year old oiks who've been headshooting us the feckers, can't be done with it, its just nice to practice.

tbh most servers are quite used to us newbies, i tend to bash out a quick message saying something 'sorry I'm dying so much i'm a newbie' . the worrying thing is when you see someone with about 40 kills and 5 deaths, that makes me disconnect pronto lol. But bear in mind a lot of people have been playing CS since half life 1 days - I've only started playing CS source... ggrrr


----------



## sorearm (Jul 18, 2005)

*computer has fucked up!*

I dunno what the hell is the matter with it - it's either a hard drive failure or virus or both, but I've had a bitch of a time this week trying to get it sorted.

The CPU and motherboard are getting on a bit and I hope they've not gone ... grrr. anyway one of my mates is phoning tonight to try and help me out - in the meantime I'm stuffed and work firewall blocks the u75clan.com site double grrr.

I'm gonig to get some upgrading done anyway - athlon64, new mobo, new graphics card, case, PSU etc so should be sorted in a week or so as soon as I sort out who to buy from (probably komplett at the moment)

so have fun you CS junkies you, catch you up in a bit

J


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 18, 2005)

have you (sorearm) posted problem in here. what wrong with computer ?


----------



## tomas (Jul 18, 2005)

sorry to hear that 

hope you get fixed up soon though, and whilst you have a private life perhaps you should catch up with friends and such.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2005)

Damn, gonna miss the banter S...come back to us soon dammit!


----------



## sorearm (Jul 19, 2005)

I managed to sort it out last night, I've got 2 hard drives - a new 160 gig seagate barracude and a 60 gig drive that came with the system when I bought it, this is the one that has fucked up I think (it's about 3-4 years old now and is *horror* an IBM, so its coming to end of its life I reckon).

Unfortunately my OS was installed on the smaller drive and I was using the larger one for dumping data on - torrents, pics, music (which all came to about 60 odd gig! jesus!)

Managed to rescue things with my emergency recover disc and win2000 disc, but things still weren't great - but at least managed to rescue stuff like essential torrents, music, outlook .pst file etc.

I've installed XP pro on the newer barracuda drive and going through the horrendous but familiar process of installing software, what a fag man.

so here's the plan - new kit; athlon64 3000+ (venice core), asus A8N mobo, new PSU (450W), new case and prob an X800 graphics card. I can rescue sound card, memory etc from old system and then have fun ha ha! Hopefully I'll have some dosh too for a SATA seagate drive (90 notes for a 250gig, bargain) then can mirror a drive in case anything goes tits up....

god this is the 2nd time this has happened and each time it's a right pain, such is life when computers are a large part of it eh? (sad I know)

see ya'll soon - when komplett and aria have milked my pocket!


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 19, 2005)

I've had to do a windows reinstall and hard drive reorganise recently too.  I'll be back online soon!


----------



## sorearm (Jul 19, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> hope you get fixed up soon though, and whilst you have a private life perhaps you should catch up with friends and such.



lol, so true!

it's so sad when you realise how much parts of your life depend on your computer

*gets coat*


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 20, 2005)

Yay!  New install runs counter strike at full detail, with a 10ms ping!  If I knew I'd get that much benefit, I'd have done this ages ago!


----------



## sorearm (Jul 21, 2005)

10ms!!! ffs!

*shakes fist at xanadu*

....<dodges bullets>


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 21, 2005)

Ah, it's between 15ms and 50ms now.

*shoots at sorearm again, but misses thanks to shite ping*


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 21, 2005)

i nevr ger better than 50.   

i don't think that's enough to explain my shockingly poor performance last night though. i was really shite.

the more I play, the worse i get


----------



## tomas (Jul 21, 2005)

i know the feeling rubbershoes


----------



## layabout (Jul 21, 2005)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Ah, it's between 15ms and 50ms now.
> 
> *shoots at sorearm again, but misses thanks to shite ping*



Anything up to 80 ms is good.

80-130 ms is "OK"

130 and above is not cool. People see you before you see them.

Above 200 is not playable at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> Anything up to 80 ms is good.
> 
> 80-130 ms is "OK"
> 
> ...


 For me anything above 60 is unplayable. I've no idea whats up but my machine used to run the game fine but now its choppy and laggy every game...


----------



## sorearm (Jul 21, 2005)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Ah, it's between 15ms and 50ms now.
> 
> *shoots at sorearm again, but misses thanks to shite ping*



lol

*dodges bullets but staggers into the wall due to the large amount of G+T in the bloodstream*

*hic*


----------



## sorearm (Jul 21, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> Anything up to 80 ms is good.
> 
> 80-130 ms is "OK"
> 
> ...



I've been pretty OK with my ping - its usually 35-40 unless a shed load of bots appear   

probably the combination of a 1meg BB connection and a semi-decent gfx card (9800 pro) helps.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 21, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i nevr ger better than 50.
> 
> i don't think that's enough to explain my shockingly poor performance last night though. i was really shite.
> 
> the more I play, the worse i get



*puts arm around rubbershoes shoulder in a manly manner and coughs in a manly manner*

aye you go through phases.... practice practice practice lol - and then you notice (like I've done) at the total hours I've played on CS ... 90 odd, how sad!


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jul 27, 2005)

It's Wednesday 
It's 20.00 hours
Got your headphone and mike together (+ enough beer and combustibles)?

Cos you should be on the [U75] clan server 85.133.16.193 for the weekly three line whip meetup!

This week featuring some new skins courtesy of Layabout and if you're really lucky, Pingu may be modelling that fetching blue terrorist uniform!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm out tonight so may not be on till later, if at all

<passes target vest to pingu>


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jul 30, 2005)

Players needed for a match tomorrow (Sunday) courtesy of Killswitch.
See the clan sight for details


----------



## sorearm (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry to have missed this, had a busy w/e and only just got me rebuild sorted .. .how did things go?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2005)

We got slaughtered 14-1 14-1.


----------



## layabout (Jul 31, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> We got slaughtered 14-1 14-1.



I wouldn't take it too much to heart my friend. I asked them 5 times what their server tickrate is and they refused to entertain my question.

I wish I had noted the console command to find that out, because if they were running at a tickrate of 66 or 100, that would explain a lot.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 1, 2005)

excusing my general dimness, but what's tickrate?


----------



## layabout (Aug 1, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> excusing my general dimness, but what's tickrate?



It's basically the amount of data that goes between the client and the server between a set amount of time or the other way around depending how you look at it.

The default setting (Which our server is set to) is 33.

The next one up is 66, which means that the data would flow through twice as fast between the client and the server. You can have it set to 100, but many peoples connection would not be able to handle much over 20 players at that kind of setting.

There is steep effect when we are dealing with more players. Each player you add to a server, means more data in percentage terms than the last one. Which means the 40th player costs the clan a lot more than the 8th player.

If we wanted to, we could have our server set at 66, but then, we would be restricted to 28 players. I can't remember what it would be for 100, but it wouldn't be many! 

My original point is, that if their server was set to a 66 tickrate and they didn't tell us. All they have to do, is set their CounterStrike client to a 66 tickrate and bingo - we are running around with hitboxes twice the size of theirs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2005)

Ahhh, so maybe next time we play a match on our server?


----------



## layabout (Aug 1, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ahhh, so maybe next time we play a match on our server?



No. That's the last thing we want to do. We just need to make sure we find out how to protect ourselves when we visit servers. IE learn the freaking console commands for important CVARS! 

I'm working on a setup for when when we book the temp server once a week.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 1, 2005)

still nun wiser on tickrate     

why only 5 v 5 they had more members 10 v 10 then main body of clan can have a go.



Im the fucking daddy now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> No. That's the last thing we want to do. We just need to make sure we find out how to protect ourselves when we visit servers. IE learn the freaking console commands for important CVARS!
> 
> I'm working on a setup for when when we book the temp server once a week.



Why would holding the match on our server be the last thing we would want to do?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Aug 1, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> why only 5 v 5 they had more members 10 v 10 then main body of clan can have a go.



Agree, some 10sv10 matches would be better!


----------



## tomas (Aug 3, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why would holding the match on our server be the last thing we would want to do?


don't think that is what he ment, but that the last thing we'd want to do is to change the tick rate, kind of a cheat when not informing the opposing team.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2005)

Naw it wasn't that, he explained it over at the clan forums.


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2005)

Now I have a nice spunky ADSL  2MB connection to myself and not a shitty 3MB ntl connection that gets raped by three house mates, I maybe able to start playing again..... ggnn steam downloads


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 7, 2005)

i dropped in tonight and got kicked!!


is it cuz i is a wop?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2005)

You got kicked off the server?


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 7, 2005)

yep


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Aug 7, 2005)

Did you name change? (which for some reason the server boots people?)


----------



## Firky (Aug 7, 2005)

Reet..... I've never been part of this, despite wanting to be... and it appears that the god's are against me

C&P from anotehr post:

I recently moved house, and in the upheaval I've lost my HL2 CD/DVD.

Do I have to buy a new one if I want to play online? I still have the special edition box, with Tshirt, CD key, book and everything - just no disc. That disc is not spefically registerted with that key is it... ? So I can just download another copy?

issed off:


I can remember picking up a load of old CDs, mostly cover discs from Computer Arts and hoying them out......


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 7, 2005)

loud 1:

im ready for war.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 7, 2005)

get yer ass over to the U75 CS clan site and get killing then!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 7, 2005)

loud 1:

im on it..

gotta apply my camo paint first


----------



## tomas (Aug 8, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Reet..... I've never been part of this, despite wanting to be... and it appears that the god's are against me
> 
> C&P from anotehr post:
> 
> ...



if you have prevoiulsy loged in to steam and can remember your user name and password hen you can just install a steam clinet, availible for free download, and then it will download all games you have registerd to that user.


----------



## bmd (Aug 8, 2005)

Alrighty then, I've just got my copy of HL2 and am ready to be humiliated in the field of conflict, I'll be registering with the clan site shortly, see y'all around.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2005)

Excellent stuff! Just read your intro post, one thing I should say to all new members is to pm Laya to ask him to sort your account (he'll stick [U75] before your name and give you access to the ultra sensitive and elite clan forums!).


----------



## bmd (Aug 8, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## sorearm (Aug 8, 2005)

Ave It You Slaaaaaaagggggggs!


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> if you have prevoiulsy loged in to steam and can remember your user name and password hen you can just install a steam clinet, availible for free download, and then it will download all games you have registerd to that user.



im ready to play


----------



## chriswill (Aug 9, 2005)

More people to kill me.


----------



## tomas (Aug 9, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> More people to kill me.


or the other way around perhaps


----------



## Pingu (Aug 9, 2005)

nah

chris and I revel in our bullet attracting capabilities


----------



## bmd (Aug 9, 2005)

Hells teeth! 

Turned my pc off last night after a smashing CS sesh with the clan, turned it back on again this morning and it wouldn't get past the POST splash screen, can't tab out of it to see what's going on either. 

A few days ago on the POST screen when it was checking the RAM it just kept checking it over and over and not moving on but when I escaped out of the check it booted up but now it won't have it at all. 

Any ideas anyone? I'm thinking it's the RAM. I'm also thinking it needs a bloody good clean so I'll try that when I get home. Typical innit, finally get my copy of HL2 and the pc goes on the blink. Ho hum.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 9, 2005)

i didn't understand a word of that but i hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## sorearm (Aug 9, 2005)

mmmm maybe it is the RAM working its way loose... do the obvious and unplug/re-plug in everything to check those pesky connections haven't worked loose (RAM, IDE cables...)


----------



## bmd (Aug 10, 2005)

Cheers for that, unfortunately after a good clean it still refused to boot so it's going to the menders after work today, for a tenner they diagnose exactly what the problem is and then try to charge me £25 to install the new part I buy off them. Unsurprisingly, I'll be installing it myself. 

Hopefully dying continually on a map near you by thursday.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 10, 2005)

< zeroes crosshairs on BMDs head>   

< gets knifed in the back before i can fire>


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2005)

Is it just me or have the forums on the clan site disappeared?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 11, 2005)

it's just you. they're there for me


----------



## chriswill (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep still there for me too


----------



## layabout (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Is it just me or have the forums on the clan site disappeared?



Log out and log back in with your new user ID "[U75] BMD"


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Cheers for that, unfortunately after a good clean it still refused to boot so it's going to the menders after work today, for a tenner they diagnose exactly what the problem is and then try to charge me £25 to install the new part I buy off them. Unsurprisingly, I'll be installing it myself.
> 
> Hopefully dying continually on a map near you by thursday.




hey,thats happened to me after a u75 sesh!!

my puters fuked!


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 11, 2005)

look!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126256


----------



## Pingu (Aug 11, 2005)

*cleans blood off knife*


----------



## bmd (Aug 12, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> Log out and log back in with your new user ID "[U75] BMD"



Ah, cheers. 

Great sesh last night btw, love the fact that there is always an admin there and the maps are great. Cheers Layabout.


----------



## fubert (Aug 13, 2005)

so what's the deal with this then ?

i got steam, bought cs source and cs condition zero (plus some other stuff) now i'm downloading them from the steam server. can i burn the files onto a dvd or whatever later.

that and what server are you guys all on. can i play with the big boys please ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> that and what server are you guys all on. can i play with the big boys please ?



Sure, the more the merrier! The server is located here: 85.133.16.50:27155

Remember to sign up to www.u75clan.com and pm Layabout (so he can sort out your access). Once you're up and running you'll have some admin rights (basic ones that are extended to all clan members or u75 folk that play on the server) and even if the server is full you be allowed on (it'll auto boot a non clan member).


----------



## fubert (Aug 15, 2005)

after one day playing. it's official. i suck.


----------



## bmd (Aug 15, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> after one day playing. it's official. i suck.



Hey after one day playing so was everyone else, you were ok imo. I don't think it helped that loads of people kept calling you 'furbert'.


----------



## chriswill (Aug 15, 2005)

I have been playing ages now and i suck


I wouldnt worry about it, when you have spent as much time online as sorearm you'll be OK


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 15, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> I have been playing ages now and i suck



me too   

i'm blaming my poor aim and reaction time on the fact that i can't get my mic to work


----------



## tomas (Aug 15, 2005)

yeh, as rubber and chris said, don't worry. i've been playing cs to and fro since -99 and i realy suck so don't beat yourself up.

allthough i blame my bad aim on the fact that there are no good mice to be had for lefthanded people.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2005)

I've been playing ages and have actually been getting worse! I'm now at the bottom of the table on the clan stats page with about 650 points!


----------



## fubert (Aug 15, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> me too
> 
> i'm blaming my poor aim and reaction time on the fact that i can't get my mic to work



i'm playing on a laptop at the moment and my mic is  a hole in its casing. i would speak to you all but i'd be sitting at the dining table shouting and mrs fubert would have me locked up for being a mentalist.

it's only until our lithuanian carpenter is finished in the office though.


----------



## tomas (Aug 15, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> i'm playing on a laptop at the moment and my mic is  a hole in its casing. i would speak to you all but i'd be sitting at the dining table shouting and mrs fubert would have me locked up for being a mentalist.
> 
> it's only until our lithuanian carpenter is finished in the office though.


that's not stoped me though, although i've got a proper head set, i still sit in at the dining table in the livingroom shouting. my missus is used to a slightly odd husban though so i'm not to worried.


----------



## fubert (Aug 15, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> that's not stoped me though, although i've got a proper head set, i still sit in at the dining table in the livingroom shouting. my missus is used to a slightly odd husban though so i'm not to worried.



as it goes my mrs is also a lefty and she got a mouse here no idea which one.

she currently sits opposite me being all smug with her damned zoo tycoon and her precious conservation awards tutting and calling me a psycho.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrs pingu brings me food and drink whilst i play

with sounds like "ooh wahts he doing?"

*turns to attempt to lipread due to headphones muffling sound*

"sorry babe what was that?"

(Boom headshot)

as pingu crumples to the ground in a heap - again


----------



## sorearm (Aug 15, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> I have been playing ages now and i suck
> 
> 
> I wouldnt worry about it, when you have spent as much time online as sorearm you'll be OK



!


----------



## fubert (Aug 17, 2005)

well i'm clearly improving. i seem to have rounds when i kill more than one enemy then go ages with nowt. italy's ace.

mmmmmmm... ak 47


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah me and Sorearm (plus Heli and Blade when they're about) have got the T side of things down in Italy!


----------



## chriswill (Aug 17, 2005)

I like to wander while you guys hold the fort.


----------



## fubert (Aug 17, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah me and Sorearm (plus Heli and Blade when they're about) have got the T side of things down in Italy!



being the terrorists in italy is a piece of piss.


----------



## tomas (Aug 17, 2005)

for some resone i seem to always be on the losing side when playing italy. no matter if it's t or ct.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 17, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> being the terrorists in italy is a piece of piss.




esp if you have sniper rifles

its very hard as CT if the Ts have been able to buy an autosnipe

theother map that is dead hard as CT is assault


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> esp if you have sniper rifles
> 
> its very hard as CT if the Ts have been able to buy an autosnipe
> 
> theother map that is dead hard as CT is assault


 Well, maybe we could restrict sniper rifles for the T but let the Ct have them?


----------



## tomas (Aug 17, 2005)

i still think snipers are evil and shouldn't be used. for some reason that i fail to grasp everyone shooting me with one in the head dissagres.   i don't think that's fair


----------



## fubert (Aug 17, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well, maybe we could restrict sniper rifles for the T but let the Ct have them?



i don't think that's fair. there has to be an easier way to get to the building that the hostages are in. i think i need to see a map of it.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 17, 2005)

there are three ways of reaching the building. .two are easily covered by snipers hiding in windows. the third is a bit death alleyish but can be done if you are well co-ordinated. and the Ts are not all sitting there waiting for you   

i favour layabouts idea of resticting it to 1 sniper per team. 

though having said this the kreig\bullpup is mighty efficient at doing the same job on italy

there are also maps that are better for CTs Cddble is a good CT map as is assult 2.



that matrix map rocks


----------



## tomas (Aug 17, 2005)

yeh the matix was cool, my favorit must be de_go_nuke though. and the dust maps, especialy de_duts.


----------



## fubert (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone reckon those aussie guys were up to no good last night. if you were on their team they did fuck all communicating with each other and were still well organized.

sour grapes on my part maybe.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 18, 2005)

i have noticed that some people seem to be very well organinsed and when one of them dies sudenly they get even better..

my suspision is..

internet or gaming cafes

so when one dies he can spectate and let the others know whats going on


actually we may have found a use for my skill in dying lots


it would be a bit cheaty though


----------



## chriswill (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah that would make some sense.

If you are all in one room it would make it very easy to give out directions to alive players.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 18, 2005)

> were up to no good


 that a nice way to say that,
Myself I say them Cheating cunts going to get ban soon . GOOD


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> anyone reckon those aussie guys were up to no good last night. if you were on their team they did fuck all communicating with each other and were still well organized.
> 
> sour grapes on my part maybe.



They may have been using teamspeak.


----------



## fubert (Aug 18, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> They may have been using teamspeak.



yeah there's that.

i also recall popping four bullets into someone's head with a sniper rifle last night and them not dying.

nobody tagged [u75] was online though. can't remember the fuckers name.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 18, 2005)

if it was the scout then thats not unusual 

i like the scout though


----------



## bmd (Aug 20, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> anyone reckon those aussie guys were up to no good last night. if you were on their team they did fuck all communicating with each other and were still well organized.
> 
> sour grapes on my part maybe.




They may have been using The Force. 

I don't think it really matters who is giving directions to whom, you've still gotta shoot 'em when you see 'em, it's all down to accuracy, speed with the mouse and tactics, to which end I'm getting rid of my clockwork one and getting a laser thingy, I will then become a CS legend and never get headshotted again.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 21, 2005)

*locks onto BMD*


----------



## Pingu (Aug 21, 2005)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom


heeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddddsssssssssssssssshot


I could dace all day, i could dance all day


(i am NEVER going to get bored of that)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL! Oh yeah someone called Josh wants in on our fun, there's a thread on the boards about it...


----------



## fubert (Aug 22, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> LOL! Oh yeah someone called Josh wants in on our fun, there's a thread on the boards about it...



if you call getting shot in the head all night fun. one week playing and the bitterness is setting in....   

i was playing one some huge german server, 30 players a team and ran into a someone worse than me. we were doing italy, we were the terrorists and one of the ct's managed to walk into the house, get all four hostages out and he didn't notice.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL... I played for the first time yesterday - Yay....

I was crap and no doubt about it. Still practice make pefect.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 22, 2005)

> i was playing one some huge german server,



SCAB


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 22, 2005)

could you hear me on friday? was the new mic working?


i'm going to try and get on this evening but i've got a vid to watch and may not manage


----------



## fubert (Aug 27, 2005)

you reckon if i ask the mods will change my name to furbert ?


----------



## tomas (Aug 27, 2005)

i'm sure it can be done but you shouldn't take shite like that mate


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 29, 2005)

I take it from what i have read, no 1 plays quake 3 in the clan ?¿


----------



## tomas (Aug 29, 2005)

not currenly no.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I take it from what i have read, no 1 plays quake 3 in the clan ?¿



Nope, it's CS right now but I wouldn't mind the clan diversifing a bit and playing other games/genres too...


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 29, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nope, it's CS right now but I wouldn't mind the clan diversifing a bit and playing other games/genres too...




Well I would like to diversify it to quake 3 rail instagib CTF !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Well I would like to diversify it to quake 3 rail instagib CTF !



lol!cool, join the forums and post a thread to see if there is an interest.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 31, 2005)

How do I get in this elitist clan then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2005)

You get a copy of Half Life 2, log into CounterStrike Source and then log onto to our server: 85.133.16.50:27155 play a couple of games with some clan members on and log onto to our website: www.u75clan.com.;) Btw, we're far from elistist!


----------



## tomas (Aug 31, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You get a copy of Half Life 2, log into CounterStrike Source and then log onto to our server: 85.133.16.50:27155 play a couple of games with some clan members on and log onto to our website: www.u75clan.com.;) Btw, we're far from elistist!


yeh the elite is far behind us


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 1, 2005)

Cloud said:
			
		

> How do I get in this elitist clan then?




first of all make sure your bastard ccomputer in your bastard home is connecting to the bastard internet 

   

why won't it work at home?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 1, 2005)

Duke has organised clan membership of klanwars (www.klanwars.com), he's got a thread on the clan site if you fancy joining. Think it will be good to get in at least a few competitions, but I'm under no impression that my standard is up to many competitions yet! good to practice though.


----------



## tomas (Sep 1, 2005)

been ther, done that


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 2, 2005)

How do i get the radio thingy to work. Do I need a patch or summat?


----------



## tomas (Sep 2, 2005)

first you open the advanced sound settings for windows, this can be done by rigth clicking on the speaker volume control in the sys tray and select open volume controls. there are two settings here that can be confused. on is line in and the other is mic. the mic settings is usualy for built in microphones (ime) and the line in is the the control you want to play with. sett this to max and make sure that the mute check box isn't ticked.

next start counterstrike and then go to the options pane. in the keyboard section you can select a key that you will use to use voice commands. in the voice section you can sett up your voice comm settings, i would sugest put both volumes to max. you can also test the mic volume with the test button.

i supose this should go into the faq on the clan site as well eventulay.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool - cheers for that!

I'll try it later when I get home.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 2, 2005)

I like the server btw 

I need one of those headset/mic things because If i use any other type of mic it creates feedback. I mainly need a mic to apologise quickly after all the teamkilling/tagging I do cos of the strange skins.


----------



## tomas (Sep 2, 2005)

lol. there not that difficult and you cando as me, when in doubt get shoot by the enemy.


----------



## fubert (Sep 2, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> yeh the elite is far behind us



so far behind in fact, that we've come right the way around and it looks like we're miles behind them again...


----------



## chriswill (Sep 2, 2005)

I think our clan is ranked third on our own server.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 15, 2005)

Server upgrade TONITE to something very big, it'll accomodate mutiple games running simultaneously. New IP address on u75clan.com as soon as we know it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2005)

Think i'll start a new thread about this...


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry if this is addressed elsewhere, but logged on to the u75 clan for the first time in a looooonnnng time tonight, and just got lots of spinning big red 3d "ERROR"'s running round instead of characters. 

Everyone was too busy running round shooting things to have a chance to suggest why...

Never seen that before, I'm presuming it's me missing model skins or something... shouldn't they have been downloaded when I joined the server?

Couldn't see owt obvious on the clan website.

Feel like a bleedin noob... it's been a while...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2005)

Do you lot play anything that can be run on a Mac yet, then?


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 19, 2005)

What, other than Go!, Solitaire and Sim City?...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2005)

or UT maybe?

fucking Windows freaks


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 20, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is addressed elsewhere, but logged on to the u75 clan for the first time in a looooonnnng time tonight, and just got lots of spinning big red 3d "ERROR"'s running round instead of characters.
> 
> Everyone was too busy running round shooting things to have a chance to suggest why...
> 
> ...



The first sticky in the "Community" area labelled "ERROR skins"
http://www.u75clan.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=253


----------



## tomas (Sep 20, 2005)

FridgeMagnet, no. but you could pop over to the forums there and ask. we've just upgraded the server so it's possible to get other games going as well. we will have tfc bonanza tonight i think.

dogmatique, it's the skins that haven't been downloaded.  this could be due to a number of reasons. either you have the skins on your machine and in that case you need to remove them since they are porbably out of date. the other porblem could be that your 'puter can't serialze the data it's downloading. this can be because av software (i've had that) and i'm not sure what to do appart from killing the av for a while during gaming.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> or UT maybe?
> 
> fucking Windows freaks



Oi! It aint done on purpose ya know!?  I've wanted Unreal Tournement 2004 on the server for some time but there never really has been the demand for it. Now that we can run a few games at the same time I might suggest it again, if anything comes of it i'll let you know FM.


----------



## tomas (Sep 20, 2005)

if anyone is up for it we will be running a half-life 1 team fortress classic server tonight. the ip will be anounced atound 6 on the front page of the clan (www.u75clan.com).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2005)

Link doesn't work: www.u75clan.com


----------



## Iam (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey, sorry about unannounced appearance tonight, I wasn't sure if you guys stilled played CS or not.

Still, you may be pleased to hear that I was actually errr.... demonstrating the game (ahem! yeah!) to someone. 

They now know how to lie on the floor and be no help at all.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 14, 2005)

good to see you on there matey


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2005)

Man I miss CS...


----------



## sorearm (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't forget guys - clan match against the {h68} dudes wed night 5.30...

where we will tell them to...

"sit the fuck down"

(and my fave)

"'ave it, you slaaaaggggsss!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> "'ave it, you slaaaaggggsss!"


----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)

I might well be able to make that.

Assuming, that is, you require someone to run off at random, get killed, draw enemy fire and all those other useful things that I _can_ do on CSS. Shooting enemies might be a bit beyond me, though...


----------



## sorearm (Nov 1, 2005)

lol, good point - I dunno how many the match is tomorrow (can't access the u75clan site from work), but {h68} don't have all that many - about 5 maybe?

Have a look on the clan site, dashing blade was organising it all anyway, so maybe we should do a roll call.....

*reports for duty*

*get's AWP'd in the head*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2005)

*throws nade*


----------



## sorearm (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey, if you've got players already, you won't miss me. Honest.

Well, you saw.

I can beat the bots.

Other humans are a totally different proposition.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 1, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> I might well be able to make that.
> 
> Assuming, that is, you require someone to run off at random, get killed, draw enemy fire and all those other useful things that I _can_ do on CSS. Shooting enemies might be a bit beyond me, though...




hey thats my fucking job...


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Ooo can i play. I'm back in the u75 clan now after a prolonged absence! 

*throws flashbang at feet*

*looks down*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2005)

The more the merrier!


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

How long do you reckon it'll be going on for? I don't get back from work till 6.....


----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> hey thats my fucking job...



It's starting to sound like it's everyone's job...



Of course, since I first played on the clan server, I've realised that when I was playing HL, I had the mouse sensitivity on 11. When I started CS, I left the mouse on default.

You'd think it would make things much better, but...


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 1, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Don't forget guys - clan match against the {h68} dudes wed night 5.30...



huh? first I've heard about it??

But we do have the "North vs South" match on Sunday Nov 20th to which everyone is cordialy invited.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 2, 2005)

A Dashing Blade said:
			
		

> huh? first I've heard about it??
> 
> But we do have the "North vs South" match on Sunday Nov 20th to which everyone is cordialy invited.



o bollox have I got my wires crossed again? , sorry all! could have sworn there was a clan match - but if not, even more time for practice (much needed) for me!

'ard northerners v southern jessies

NO CONTEST!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> o bollox have I got my wires crossed again? , sorry all! could have sworn there was a clan match - but if not, even more time for practice (much needed) for me!
> 
> 'ard northerners v southern jessies
> 
> NO CONTEST!



Bollox! The last one (s?) happened while I wasn't playing, this time the South will own yo asses!


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 4, 2005)

Is this a North Urban vs South Urban battle.  I'm in Cardiff so guess i'll join the South!


----------



## tomas (Nov 4, 2005)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Is this a North Urban vs South Urban battle.  I'm in Cardiff so guess i'll join the South!


yes, well kind of. it's open to all in the clane site and regualrs on the server. it's the 20th of november at 7 pm i think.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm there!


----------



## tomas (Nov 4, 2005)

pop over to http://www.u75clan.com then and report for duty in the relevant thread


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2005)

What time is the 20th November N vs S match?

I'm definately up for that one

North of course


----------



## tomas (Nov 4, 2005)

Cloud said:
			
		

> What time is the 20th November N vs S match?
> 
> I'm definately up for that one
> 
> North of course


^^^


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 19, 2005)

North vs South match
19.00 GMT, Sunday 20th November

here . . . 
85.133.16.68:27155

more details in the community forum here . . .
http://www.u75clan.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=675


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 26, 2005)

which version of CS are you all using?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2005)

Source


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 27, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Source



do i need a copy of halflife 1 for that?


----------



## tomas (Nov 27, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> do i need a copy of halflife 1 for that?


nope
you need a copy of hl2 wiht the source engine for that. if you have a copy then it should be availible in the downloadable games section (probably in my games) in steam.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 27, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## deeplight (Nov 30, 2005)

*Battlefield 2*

Can we get a clan on Battlefield 2? can we? huh, huh.

It fucking amazing(if a little frustrating) online


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL! We did have our own BF2 server for a bit, not sure if clan members still play or not...check out the forums: www.u75clan.com


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2005)

*Server news*

The main server is being rebuilt due to some recent problems and/or a Valve update.

Laya has set up a temp one here: 85.133.16.68:27115


----------



## Cloud (Dec 10, 2005)

Help where's the server??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2005)

Eh? I posted the IP above! Sometimes it's down though, not sure why best place to ask is: www.u75clan.com


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 13, 2005)

Main server back up and running


----------



## Pingu (Dec 13, 2005)

not for me its not  and i cant see the clan website either

am getting dns resolution but no web site


and i REALLY needed to shoot someone in the head tonight...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 14, 2005)

There's an U75 server with forthy slots available   

Is that not the one?

EDit:     At self - maybe not it seems.. Bugger


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 14, 2005)

Also while I'm on the subject of CS is anyone else having problems with steam. I keep getting booted off midway through games wit6h a message like "your steam account has been logged in from another computer - please re type password". Now my password dosn't work if I type it in for some reason so I have to quite the game, close steam, boot up again and it works just fine for and hour or so...

Anyone else had anything like this


----------



## Pingu (Jan 27, 2006)

steam suck donkey dick


wish they would stop fucking css up


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 16, 2006)

Why are the maps now on a three hour cycle - 20 minutes was much more fun.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 16, 2006)

that should be getting sorted some time

until it is, site admins can change the map when appropriate


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool

*rocksthevote*


----------



## Junglist (Mar 11, 2006)

No BF2


----------



## loud 1 (Mar 11, 2006)

Junglist said:
			
		

> No BF2



i know!

if u have voice over,me and a few mates have started hooking up in game and squading up,its fookin funny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone having trouble getting onto the clan site/forums?


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Kid, looks like the clan site is down again and the clan server is fooked - another steam update looks to have kyboshed it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2006)

Fucking typical, everytime those cunts at Valve update it fucks things up, aint they learnt yet to do this properly!?


----------



## sorearm (Apr 10, 2006)

mack said:
			
		

> Hi Kid, looks like the clan site is down again and the clan server is fooked - another steam update looks to have kyboshed it!



you're joking right?

jesus friggin' christ on a crutch this is ridiculous.... dumb ass steam

so looks like ANOTHER rebuild job and then fannying around with all the plug ins etc that go with the server 'cos valve in their infinite wisdom balls it all up

TWATS!

/rant mode

PS if any of you guys want to contact me via xfire, my username is 'sorearm', add me and we can get on some other servers whilst ours is sorted out....


----------



## mack (Apr 10, 2006)

It's all working again now -  well it was late last night!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2006)

How do you add people to your Steam friends lists (I tried that Xfire crap last year and it wouldn't work on my machine for some reason)? Also anyone got a couple of good servers to play on while ours is down?


----------



## sorearm (Apr 10, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How do you add people to your Steam friends lists (I tried that Xfire crap last year and it wouldn't work on my machine for some reason)? Also anyone got a couple of good servers to play on while ours is down?



mmm dunno about adding friends via Steam - I'll have a look

you should look into xfire kid e , it's reall really handy. Try it again and follow us on the servers

I usually have a blast on the YUK (yorkshire clan), BIATCH clan, Grumpy Old Gits clan .... google them, i don't have the IPs to hand


----------



## sorearm (Apr 11, 2006)

Just to let you guys n gals know that I've left the U75 clan, no ill feeling to anyone, just time to move on - details on the clan forum. Hope to still see you all (in my crosshairs hehehehehe   )

cheers for now


----------



## mack (Aug 1, 2006)

To any of the U75 clan, is the server down? or has it moved? theres no info on the clan site.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah its been down for a couple of days now.

it moved hosts recently and there have been some teething problems


----------



## spoone (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone play F.E.A.R online? 

also is the u75 clan mainly on CS? and whats the i.p for the server (if its back online?)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know what this is, what it does or what any of you are on about.

Does that make me old or stupid or both?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 29, 2006)

it poss means you have a better sun tan than us CSS players...

server btw is now up and rocking. some cool maps and skins.

I particularly like the simpsons one where you get to run about as Homer or monty (Ct or T)


----------



## kakuma (Oct 25, 2006)

can someone explain to me how to play these??

i can go to net cafes with all the games and stuff on the puters, but i can't understand how to play them cos it's all in foriegn


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2006)

Is this still going?

I've become hopelessly addicted to CS 1.6. Is that played on the server? I notice CS:Source is, but my computer wouldn't be able to handle that.


----------



## kakuma (Nov 14, 2006)

are these games free to download???

could we not just get a room on battlefield or something and arrange to be there at a certain time???


----------



## souljacker (Nov 15, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> are these games free to download???



No. Half life is $9.99 from steam and CS and CS:CZ are $9.99 on top.

Or you could evaluate them from your nearest torrent site, I'm sure.


Doesnt look like there is much interest for CS 1.6 games though.


----------



## kakuma (Nov 15, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> No. Half life is $9.99 from steam and CS and CS:CZ are $9.99 on top.
> 
> Or you could evaluate them from your nearest torrent site, I'm sure.
> 
> ...



there's a free demo of F.E.A.R and there are a couple of other games free battlefield and that american army one

could we not just make a room or summat on one of them?

i would buy one, but i can't do internet banking cos i'm thick


----------



## souljacker (Nov 15, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> there's a free demo of F.E.A.R and there are a couple of other games free battlefield and that american army one
> 
> could we not just make a room or summat on one of them?
> 
> i would buy one, but i can't do internet banking cos i'm thick



You don't need internet banking, just a visa card (debit or credit)

Problem is, my PC is shit. FEAR will never run on it, hence why I'm playing HL and CS 1.6.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2006)

you can also get CSS on dvd via play.com and most decent games retail outlets...


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2006)

the clan did have a battlefield 2 server but i don't think it still does cos not enough people played it. same with day of defeat.

all we play now is css


----------



## sorearm (Jan 8, 2007)

There's an anniversary get-together for all members, past and present on the U75 CSS server January 16th - has it really been 2 years!!!!!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 2, 2007)

boom... headshot

i miss my awp.. its just not the same with a scout

anyhow all together now

"the bravest animals in the land were..."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2007)

...I'm effectively out of the clan at the moment, laya wont sort my forum login unless I ring him directly, aint had the time and to make things worse my fucking net connection has gone down...crapola...


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 6, 2007)

couldn't you re-register as KidEternity or something?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2007)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> couldn't you re-register as KidEternity or something?



Maybe, depends on whether it allows the same email address to be used...


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2007)

Ring him up at 4am, _well you did say call _


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2007)

Nice pic! Might be back on early next week after my extended absence I feel the need to shot some mofo's in the face.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2007)

Ive tried to read this thread and the special clan forum, but still have no answer to my question - what is the u75 Half Life 2 DEathmatch Server?
thanks!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

There isn't one.


----------



## Pingu (May 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> There isn't one.




wot he said

we mainly play CSS but there is a dod server and I thnk a team fortress one on the way


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2007)

Wasn't there a BF2 server for a while?


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2007)

Having said goodbye to computer games a few years back Im pretty embaressed enough to have bought steam/Half LIfe 2 - not sure if I can go through with getting Counter Strike too... maybe Ill give in one day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2007)

You get CSS free with HL2.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 2, 2007)

havnt been able to play for a while and ..

well has it all gone tits up or something?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 2, 2007)

i think layabout's working on it

the gun game server was up and running a few days ago

have you got xfire yet?

it allows you to see who's playing where


----------



## Pingu (Jul 2, 2007)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i think layabout's working on it
> 
> the gun game server was up and running a few days ago



ahh nowt working tonight though..

oh well off to ukcs i go


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 2, 2007)

Ah I'm basically leaving the clan for the foreseeable future (the next 12 months or so at least). Bought myself a laptop, selling my desktop and too busy with other stuff to play these days. Will miss it though, had some cracking games with you guys!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 3, 2007)

the server will be back up tomorrow. the PSU died

the clan site will be back up in the next few days with new software


----------



## sorearm (Jul 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ah I'm basically leaving the clan for the foreseeable future (the next 12 months or so at least). Bought myself a laptop, selling my desktop and too busy with other stuff to play these days. Will miss it though, had some cracking games with you guys!



keep online, will miss fragging yo ass on CSS!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2007)

Haha! I'll be back, just er in quite a while is all...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you guys still play?

I joined the server a few times if anyone remembers


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hERE


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2007)

the clan seems to be dead

it was stunned by a grenade and then shot in the head at close range with a deagle

RIP


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Oct 26, 2007)

Server providers (4-u Servers) just went tits up, it's hit a lot of clans in the UK. Normal service resumed asap, possibly this weeekend, more like next.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Dec 10, 2007)

We now lease 2.13 Ghz Quad Core 2 Xeon 3120 with 3 GB of RAM, over at the Blue Square datacentre in Maidenhead, which is on the Rapidswitch network, which is directly peered with the Telecity datacentres and all the other usual suspects like LINX in London. The Rapidswitch network is now reputed to be the fasted datacentre network in the UK.

We will be hosting:

CounterStrike Source (64 players) - This game was running with about 3 GB of supporting files, it will be at least a week before it's back.

Team Fortress 2 (24 players) - the game will not support more and it is likely that we will end up with more than one TF2 server). - The admin plugins for TF2 will be installed on Tuesday 11th December.

Day Of Defeat Source (32 players) – Admin tools to be installed on Wednesday 12th December.

Call Of Duty 4 (32 players) - Call Of Duty 4, will be running from Wednesday 12th November under *TEST* with a view to getting everything working perfectly for Friday 14th December.

Quakewars (32 players) - The Quakewars server will be ready for Sunday 16th December.

Battefield 2 / 2142 (*IF* we get enough requests)

We use TCADMIN gaming control panel software that allows us to create virtual gaming servers instantly, for either practice or competitive play against other clans. If a multiplayer game exists, somewhere there is a TCADMIN script that will allow us to host the game efficiently.

Clan members can and will have access to the gaming control panels, so that they schedule virtual gaming servers to be available for practice sessions and clan matches.

Suggestions are welcome for any addition games that you want (any recommendations for a car-racing game?)

All are welcome to play on the servers and to suggest games, *BUT* all of this costs the wrong side of £100 per month, so if you want to wear the U75 tags and or have admin control in any one of the games, we ask that you make a contribution towards the running costs of the server. 

IP addresses etc on http://www.u75clan.com/ . . .


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2007)

well the COD server is screwed.

punkbuster errors all over the place

plus tbh if you want to get it loaded then need to move it from team death match to headquarters until people start playing it. HQ maps are nearly allways choca

plus cnat see anyone playing on any of the other servers when I have joined them either. Does anyone still play and if so when?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Dec 28, 2007)

Right, things are progressing, apparently we had a totally full server t'other night!

The powers that be have asked me to point out that www.u75clan.com is up and running, and is the place to point out any probs with the servers.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 28, 2007)

What time/days are people on normally?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Dec 28, 2007)

Ask on the f**king clan site!


----------



## Cloud (Jan 4, 2008)

The COD server is showing up in the main list now.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 4, 2008)

What, on COD or on the clan site?

When do we play??? I'm gonna kill you mutherfuckers.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 4, 2008)

What are the COD server details?


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 4, 2008)

*COD 4 *: 78.129.145.145 

*CS:S *: 78.129.145.145:27015

*DOD:S* : 78.129.145.145:27016

*TF2 *: 78.129.145.145:27017

_(Default port for the game, just whack in the IP address and it will work)_

There talk of player on tonight from 21:00 COD 4 But is open at anytime


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 4, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> *COD 4 *: 78.129.145.145
> 
> 
> 
> _(Default port for the game, just whack in the IP address and it will work)_



not quite sure how that works.. but will have a go


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 4, 2008)

Figured out how to do this - add the IP as a favourite. However the server is 54 player on team deathmatch - so not good. The game only works well with around 20 players. Also TD kind of sucks. Sabotage is a better game. Oh yeah and it was empty...


----------



## Pingu (Jan 8, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Figured out how to do this - add the IP as a favourite. However the server is 54 player on team deathmatch - so not good. The game only works well with around 20 players. Also TD kind of sucks. Sabotage is a better game. Oh yeah and it was empty...


 
the really full servers all seem to be headquarters ones. 

agree re the number of players though it gets really silly when you go past 10 a side


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 8, 2008)

Search and Destroy is pretty  

Headquarters is popular... good for sniping


----------



## Pingu (Jan 9, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> good for sniping


 

*whistles innocently*


----------



## souljacker (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone likely to be playing COD4 tonight or tomorrow evening?

I played multiplayer for the first time last night and was completely blown away. What an astonishingly good game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 11, 2008)

I always check it when I go online for some Cod4 but no ones ever on it and its still a 54 slot TD game ...


----------



## souljacker (Jan 11, 2008)

I used the IP above and it says this server is already a favourite. WTF??


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I always check it when I go online for some Cod4 but no ones ever on it and its still a 54 slot TD game ...



Please register at u75clan.com" and we can sort everything out.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you clan-types ever play any Battlefield 2142?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 5, 2008)

Aaargh, I finally go on the COD server, there is someone on there, but the server is using v1.4, not v1.5!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I give up


----------



## souljacker (Feb 8, 2008)

No answer from the clan site yet. Is it worth me bothering? Will it ever get sorted?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I think he gone to sleep.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 10, 2008)

This is Kevin here...

You guys seriously need a better clan site..

My clan had a great site..Can I suggest www.surreal-media.com

and the main website for clans is www.gamebattles.com..this is where all the clans are at and where all the tournies happen..This site has over 1 million members and i'm in a clan on the CoD4 and R6V2..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Kevin! Get your own login, urban75 would love to hear more from you!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 27, 2008)

Just bought COD4 ... and my god the multiplayer ROCKS!

...bit hard to get into , but after a few days it's all becoming second nature he he

... liking my M4 with a silencer ... oh yes!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2008)

*misses having a gaming pc*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Online CoD totally kicks the ass of CS. 

Abandon that old shit, and form a clan on Call of Duty.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 24, 2008)

I will happily make join the U75 team..

This is Kevin


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2008)

*COD 4:* 78.129.145.145
*CSS:* 78.129.145.145:27015
*DODS:* 78.129.145.145:27016
*TF2*: 78.129.145.145:27017 - _adding more maps soon _

player have been turning up last flu nights


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 18, 2008)

I just reinstalled CSS so I shall be joining


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 18, 2008)

lol! this thread is making me laugh. 

be getting me PC next sat so may drop in on you then.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2008)

k will try the cod server tonight

having said this i have never seen anyone on it.. ever...

but tonight hopefully will be different (polises awp.. erm i mean barret.. here hold this nade for me will you sore?)


----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2008)

still no fucker on it.

pussies


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you want a pedant to sort the spelling out on the clan site? It's riddled with howlers like 'your' for 'you're'

Oh, and if I wanted to join, what games are y'all running (COD4 is out as I've got a POS PC), and will cracked copies work?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 20, 2008)

fuck spelling 

try reading what game are at U75 

HIT 
*COD* 4: 78.129.145.145
*CSS:* 78.129.145.145:27015
*DODS*: 78.129.145.145:27016
*TF2*: 78.129.145.145:27017 - adding more maps soon



> and will cracked copies work?



No your or you're copy had to be real not bashed


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 2, 2008)

so where the hell is this U75 clan for CoD?


----------



## Pingu (May 7, 2008)

the server is in the links provided in the post above yours



the U75 clan can normally be found at http://www.u75clan.com

i was on the server yesterday and was pwning


i REALLY REALLY* wish it could be set to hc mode in a cycle and not just TDM n wuss mode though. 



* he hinted


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 7, 2008)

thanks.

what's the best time to check this site out?


----------



## Pingu (May 29, 2008)

well tyhere does seem to be some people on the u75 server these days

but they are not very nice people.

some lovely racist comments being made

sort it out guys


----------



## dlx1 (May 30, 2008)

Pingu

On the old server on the start there was rules racist comments = ban. don't matter who you are. bye bye


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2008)

sadly that really wasnt the case the other night. 

was a nice "discussion" on jews, non white people etc.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 7, 2008)

Competitive online gaming for Call of duty 4 on the PC

http://gamebattles.com/pc/call-of-duty-4/


----------



## Darios (Jul 26, 2008)

Man, I wish I'd seen this thread before. Now we can win arguments with eachother from P&P by shooting, stabbing and teabagging eachother online.


----------



## Private Storm (Sep 4, 2008)

Just tried the U75 COD4 server - it's v1.5, not the latest version! Wassupwiddat??


----------



## sim667 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im getting COD4 when it comes out for mac on september 22nd...... it wont be compatible for online play with the PC version will it?

Any urban terror players around? (freeware online shooter)


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2008)

got COD4 now, been playing on U75 server, any other urbanites playing on it?

Im named the-jesus


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 19, 2009)

Guess I should get COD4   All I do now is BHD and Red Orchestra.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 19, 2009)

if the U75 clan is still going and you fancy a scrim against the COD clan I am in then let me know (for fun like)

we play COD4 and 5 and the clan has one main rule - friday night is play pissed night.. and no fuckin bunnyhopping or matyrdom. so 3 main rules really but the main one seems to be the play pissed one.

the clan is called NangO and can be found at http://www.nango-gamers.co.uk


----------



## Pingu (Sep 28, 2009)

i am guessing by the lack of activity that clan U75 is dead and burried?


----------



## mack (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it is... shame.. used to be a good laugh playing CS till all hours, be nice if it was resurrected over the coming winter months.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2009)

Pingu said:


> i am guessing by the lack of activity that clan U75 is dead and burried?



I reckon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2009)

It lives on! The Modern Warefare 2 Xbox 360 contingent are now sporting the [U75] clan tag! 

We are playing every Friday between 9pm and 12am nearly every week and having loads of fun.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2009)

mic ? not that I use to on CSS 

_must not get out bided again_


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2011)

had a quick go back on CSS last night.

I'd forgotten how much fun it was. Was on a respawn de-dust2 server. non-stop action but not many tactics

I was dreadful 

we should get people together for a game again some time


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I still have copy and same slow computer


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

BF3 Clan?

Any PC gamers want to give this a go?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

360 gamers can join the Sons of Odd [ODD] set up by TitanSound if they'd like.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there any level of commitment expected? I'm considering getting BF3 and it'd be fun to play in a group, but two things are stopping me.

1. I've been utter shit at every fps I've ever played.
2. I can't really commit to specific times.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Is there any level of commitment expected? I'm considering getting BF3 and it'd be fun to play in a group, but two things are stopping me.
> 
> 1. I've been utter shit at every fps I've ever played.
> 2. I can't really commit to specific times.



Nah it's just really a case of urbanites turning up and playing on the same server.

I've played CS like this with a few people here.

BF3 isn't about kills so you should be ok


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

Yup, the only thing we expect is team play.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone else playing World Of Tanks?


----------



## october_lost (Nov 5, 2011)

Games? Clan names?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Xbox players are on Sons of ODD (check battle log). We play pretty much very day.


----------



## october_lost (Nov 7, 2011)

I have registered with EA I just can't get this battlelog to get me in. Any suggestions?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Nov 26, 2011)

Any CS 1.6, CS:CZ or CS:S players fancy a game ?


----------



## Pingu (Dec 12, 2011)

any of you mofos play on a PC and fancy a scrim? BF3 or MW3?

can do up to 16 v 16 but 8 v 8 is more normal (probably rush\S&D)


----------



## october_lost (Dec 13, 2011)

october_lost said:


> I have registered with EA I just can't get this battlelog to get me in. Any suggestions?


Battlefield 3 seems to require an origin password and refer me to the box, but I can't find anything. Anyone want to explain how I register on the feed, because the websites FAQ doesn't help.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 360 gamers can join the Sons of Odd [ODD] set up by TitanSound if they'd like.



Gona be looking to get BF3 soon!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2011)

Excellent! What platform?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

X360


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent! What's your gamer tag?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

Kushti

Already got you on my list


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Kushti
> 
> Already got you on my list



Oh you're kushti!


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there a U75 clan for black ops and if so how do I join it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2014)

Urban 75 Destiny Clan is go...

http://www.bungie.net/en/Clan/Detail/163969

Open for players on all platforms, sign up today, Guardians!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

Aha I'm already in one but if there's activity in this one may join up too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 3, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Aha I'm already in one but if there's activity in this one may join up too.



You can still join as a member, just don't set it as your Playstation Clan.

I'm also a member of the the Reddit PS3 clan/group, but I've set U75 as my PlayStation Clan, so I think that's what will show in-game etc.


----------

